# Move to Spain



## SamGas (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi, wonder if anyone can help us? 
We are thinking about moving out to Spain to live where my wifes parents already live.
The problem is I need to find work there , but i do not speak any Spanish.
I am a L.G.V driver in the uk at the moment, and I was also a coach / bus driver for many years also. These are the main jobs I'm thinking of looking for and was hoping any one would have some Ideas or know how I would go about looking ?, 
the area we are thinking on moving to is about 45 minutes from Valencia.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SamGas said:


> Hi, wonder if anyone can help us?
> We are thinking about moving out to Spain to live where my wifes parents already live.
> The problem is I need to find work there , but i do not speak any Spanish.
> I am a L.G.V driver in the uk at the moment, and I was also a coach / bus driver for many years also. These are the main jobs I'm thinking of looking for and was hoping any one would have some Ideas or know how I would go about looking ?,
> the area we are thinking on moving to is about 45 minutes from Valencia.


Well Sam .... Are you aware that Spain has been suffering a "crisis", in that the building industry has collapsed because no one is buying. Unemployment is very high, and there are loads of people looking for jobs at the moment? If you dont speak Spanish comfortably then it might be a struggle.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

SamGas said:


> Hi, wonder if anyone can help us?
> We are thinking about moving out to Spain to live where my wifes parents already live.
> The problem is I need to find work there , but i do not speak any Spanish.
> I am a L.G.V driver in the uk at the moment, and I was also a coach / bus driver for many years also. These are the main jobs I'm thinking of looking for and was hoping any one would have some Ideas or know how I would go about looking ?,
> the area we are thinking on moving to is about 45 minutes from Valencia.


Sam, driving jobs at the moment are not really an 'in demand' skill or profession - and the fact that you don't speak any Spanish at all really doesn't put you at the front of queue of 20% plus unemployed.

- If you are still determined to try your hand at life in Spain, then you may wish to look into getting any qualifications you have validated so that you can use them in Spain (takes time), and to prepare an updated CV in the style that a Spanish employer would expect to see. I would also suggest that you use a Spanish mailing address wherever possible as using a a UK address will just mean that nobody will take you seriously.
- The few jobs that are advertisied (many get offered to family, friends and friends of family before getting to that stage) will be listed in the local Newspapers - many of which are viewable as a PDF online.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ask your in laws what they think, go and visit them for a bit of a fact finding mission, you maybe lucky??!! But its not easy, jobs are scarce, there are spanish who are pretty desperate (unemployment isnt like it is in the UK), so you'll be up against some competition

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We have an ex London P.S.V. bus driver here, he is a Spanish national.

However before being allowed to drive the local buses he had to re take his P.S.V. test here, the test was not in English and he had to pay a fee.

I suggest that you make further enquiries in Valencia, the procedure may be different there,

Hepa


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

When a lot of Spaniards are having to go to other countries, short term, to get seasonal work (e.g. apple picking in France) I think you are wasting your time. Most years, there are a hoard of Moroccans coming here for work on the olives, but this year they have been told that they will not be required.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> When a lot of Spaniards are having to go to other countries, short term, to get seasonal work (e.g. apple picking in France) I think you are wasting your time. Most years, there are a hoard of Moroccans coming here for work on the olives, but this year they have been told that they will not be required.


That's because the price is ****. Worse than last year ! I'm only picking mine as it's a waste to see them on the ground , & it pays a few euros + oil for the year. Fortunately we trimmed the trees earlier this year so we won't have the 1,7t picked last year , thank God !


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't people in the UK understand that the current crisis is Europe-wide? Why do people, especially those who don't speak Spanish, think that they can pick up a job in Spain when unemployment is running at 20 per cent plus and in some areas is double that?
Maybe some people think that Spain is a part of the British Commonwealth????
It has been said that jobs can be found by 'going round bars where Brits hang out'. Maybe one or two, I don't doubt that. But what kind of job can be found from this kind of ad hoc 'Job Centre'? Casual, temporary and working on the black, more likely than not and this should not be encouraged.
I cannot believe that life in the UK with its currently available generous benefits - income support, housing benefits, fuel allowances, working family tax credit, and so on (incidentally contributed towards by all of us resident in Spain and paying UK taxes) is so bad that it can be discarded for a few hours of sunshine.
And that only for six or seven months of the year if you're lucky enough to find a job that gives you the free time and money to enjoy it.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Don't people in the UK understand that the current crisis is Europe-wide? Why do people, especially those who don't speak Spanish, think that they can pick up a job in Spain when unemployment is running at 20 per cent plus and in some areas is double that?
> Maybe some people think that Spain is a part of the British Commonwealth????
> It has been said that jobs can be found by 'going round bars where Brits hang out'. Maybe one or two, I don't doubt that. But what kind of job can be found from this kind of ad hoc 'Job Centre'? Casual, temporary and working on the black, more likely than not and this should not be encouraged.
> I cannot believe that life in the UK with its currently available generous benefits - income support, housing benefits, fuel allowances, working family tax credit, and so on (incidentally contributed towards by all of us resident in Spain and paying UK taxes) is so bad that it can be discarded for a few hours of sunshine.
> And that only for six or seven months of the year if you're lucky enough to find a job that gives you the free time and money to enjoy it.


Obviously they do not realise the difficulties here, but that is why the O.P. has posed the question, if you do not ask you will never find the answer. Better to ask here than to arrive unprepared,

Hepa


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Obviously they do not realise the difficulties here, but that is why the O.P. has posed the question, if you do not ask you will never find the answer. Better to ask here than to arrive unprepared,
> 
> Hepa


My point is that it's better not to arrive at all, for a few years at least.
And my other point was that I'm amazed that people have to ask. Don't they read or hear the news in the UK any more?
If people really believe that at this point in the global economic cycle they would be better off finding work outside the UK, they would be better advised to try China, Brazil, Canada....any of the more buoyant economies.
But no.....because Spain has been the venue for pleasant holidays, it's the first place that springs to mind.
There's also the fact that to get work in countries outside the EU, would-be migrants need to possess skills and have qualifications that are needed.
The Single European Act was great for business, it seems, but not so good for countries that have to absorb unskilled immigrants.
It seems that very many of the jobs created in the past fifteen years in the UK have gone to EU immigrants ....and we have millions of non-workers.
The same should not happen to Spain if it can be prevented...which it probably can't.


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> My point is that it's better not to arrive at all, for a few years at least.
> And my other point was that I'm amazed that people have to ask. Don't they read or hear the news in the UK any more?
> If people really believe that at this point in the global economic cycle they would be better off finding work outside the UK, they would be better advised to try China, Brazil, Canada....any of the more buoyant economies.
> But no.....because Spain has been the venue for pleasant holidays, it's the first place that springs to mind.
> .


i think people ask because you can't always believe what you read in the papers. as some one who had the choice of working in 40 different countires, i picked spain due to the fact that the climate is nice most of the year round, it s a friendly beautiful country, its a quick and easy trip home or for people to join and with the amount of expats here its easy to settle in. 
would you really want to be stuck in china, brazil or canada and find out you've made a mistake? also with those countires being outside of the eu there is an immigration policy to consider, which i know for canada is very strict unless you have a specific skill that they have in demand and score enough on their points system.


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

it might be an idea to set up a sticky advising people joining the forum of current situation in spain re. the job/unemployment situation here.
it would be useful for people joining and save people from answering the same questions as im sure it may get frustrating repeating the situation here each time someone says they are looking to come to spain and get a job


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mattferrier said:


> it might be an idea to set up a sticky advising people joining the forum of current situation in spain re. the job/unemployment situation here.
> it would be useful for people joining and save people from answering the same questions as im sure it may get frustrating repeating the situation here each time someone says they are looking to come to spain and get a job


I've been answering the same questions on forums for 6 years. Its not a problem imho, and often leads to other discussions. Too many sticky's can kill a forum, as it actually stops people making so many posts 

And ....... of course ..... we'll be accused of negativity


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mattferrier said:


> i think people ask because you can't always believe what you read in the papers. as some one who had the choice of working in 40 different countires, i picked spain due to the fact that the climate is nice most of the year round, it s a friendly beautiful country, its a quick and easy trip home or for people to join and with the amount of expats here its easy to settle in.
> would you really want to be stuck in china, brazil or canada and find out you've made a mistake? also with those countires being outside of the eu there is an immigration policy to consider, which i know for canada is very strict unless you have a specific skill that they have in demand and score enough on their points system.


Well, it depends on which papers you read, doesn't it? If you took the view that no-one ever tells the truth - or as near to the truth as you can get - life would be 
very difficult. How would you know what decisions to make about everyday things?
At some point you have to give some degree of credence to some information. So you should choose your sources carefully.
If you read The Daily Mail or THe Sun your information will of course be more likely to be biased than if you read a newspaper of record such as The Times, Guardian or Independent.
As for asking for information on a forum.....well, the answers you get will depend on the experience and situation of the repliers. Personally, I'm doing OK. I would be happier if the pound were stronger and interest rates higher but I 'm not in need of employment and have adequate resources for the lifestyle I wish to enjoy. Others on this forum are in the same happy situation.
You had a job before you came to Spain. As you said, you had a choice.
Neither of us can be compared to an unskilled, unqualified, non-Spanish-speaking person who maybe has a dependent family, has had no experience of living abroad and probably limited experience of foreign travel, may be currently unemployed or experiencing economic hardship in the current climate.
Your point about Canada, Brazil etc. merely serves to underline my original point: entry into these countries depends on you possessing skills that are needed and some formal documentation process that must be undertaken. You don't go to Canada on a whim or because it's getting cold in Manchester or because you're unemployed. I had property in Canada and know well how hard it is to qualify for permanent residence there.
But coming to Spain is easy.....just buy a cheap ticket. And you've been on holiday there so it's not really 'foreign', is it? Besides, everyone speaks English, don't they?
I'm beginning to think that any EU copuntry that allows unrestricted immigration from other EU citizens is making a BIG mistake. We're beginning to realise that in the UK. Spain should get wise to that now that unemployment is so high. British jobs for British workers, Spanish jobs for Spanish workers, unless there are special circumstances such as yours.
I have come across so many people who thought they were firmly established here but know are desperate to return. Many of the unskilled immigrants will end up earning a precarious crust working on the black, worsening the economic situation even more.
As for the sticky....I've suggested that but I get Stravinsky's point.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Mary, I agree with most of what you say but:

Not too long ago the Daily Telegraph which, in my opinion, is more of a quality daily that the Times (Murdoch's version of the Sun for "quality" people) was responsible for publishing an article "75% of expats in Spain are heading home" which was based on a biased survey by a financial products company to promote their wares. The sample was taken over 240 people and purported to refer to over 1 million expats. I have done surveys like that for specific purposes - usually to scotch a really stupid idea.

One should not believe all that one reads in the press


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Mary, I agree with most of what you say but:
> 
> Not too long ago the Daily Telegraph which, in my opinion, is more of a quality daily that the Times (Murdoch's version of the Sun for "quality" people) was responsible for publishing an article "75% of expats in Spain are heading home" which was based on a biased survey by a financial products company to promote their wares. The sample was taken over 240 people and purported to refer to over 1 million expats. I have done surveys like that for specific purposes - usually to scotch a really stupid idea.
> 
> One should not believe all that one reads in the press


Oh yes, I agree. But that's not the kind of information I meant, really. I was referring to news about the bond markets, low/no growth, soaring unemployment.
I don't see how you could avoid seeing or hearing all that unless you watched the Cartoon Channel all day.
I agree with you about The Telegraph - and the Sunday Telegraph.
I also subscribe to Conservative Home.
I don't like to read too much of what I agree with.


----------



## SamGas (Nov 24, 2010)

*Many thanks for advice.....*

Sam and I would just like to thank all, for their responses to our post. However, we did not disclose all that was necessery for people to understand why we were thinking of moving to spain, I just asked how to go about looking for work out there . !! So, many thanks, but keep opinions to oneself those that have them.....we appologise if we thought this forum was for advice and help? not to have a go at someones personal issues ??? !!!!!


----------



## SamGas (Nov 24, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Sam, driving jobs at the moment are not really an 'in demand' skill or profession - and the fact that you don't speak any Spanish at all really doesn't put you at the front of queue of 20% plus unemployed.
> 
> - If you are still determined to try your hand at life in Spain, then you may wish to look into getting any qualifications you have validated so that you can use them in Spain (takes time), and to prepare an updated CV in the style that a Spanish employer would expect to see. I would also suggest that you use a Spanish mailing address wherever possible as using a a UK address will just mean that nobody will take you seriously.
> - The few jobs that are advertisied (many get offered to family, friends and friends of family before getting to that stage) will be listed in the local Newspapers - many of which are viewable as a PDF online.


I understand there may not be a high demand for this type of employment, but I would just like to confirm to you , that, YES- I have a professional skill, YES- I have an NVQ qualification in my profession, also have special licence categories that not all drivers have, which, (in my opinion) makes me unique ?...


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

SamGas said:


> I understand there may not be a high demand for this type of employment, but I would just like to confirm to you , that, YES- I have a professional skill, YES- I have an NVQ qualification in my profession, also have special licence categories that not all drivers have, which, (in my opinion) makes me unique ?...


Sam, please understand that my advise / opinion wasn't intended to deride your skills or qualifications - but you have to understand that many ( not all ) professional qualifications that you have gained in the UK, will be worthless in Spain. Therefore, unless you take the corresponding qualification again in Spain, OR get your qualification Validated by the appropriate body here in Spain (if possible), you are in no better position than thousands of people who are applying for driving vacancies.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SamGas said:


> Sam and I would just like to thank all, for their responses to our post. However, we did not disclose all that was necessery for people to understand why we were thinking of moving to spain, I just asked how to go about looking for work out there . !! So, many thanks, but keep opinions to oneself those that have them.....we appologise if we thought this forum was for advice and help? not to have a go at someones personal issues ??? !!!!!


Since I presume that you are referring to me, I would point out that I have no idea what your 'personal issues' are and I haven't the slightest interest in them.
FYI this forum is not only for advice and help, it is a forum where people like me - and you - can express their opinions.
And I've expressed mine which you may or may not find agreeable.
Incidentally I wonder why you think your qualifications render you 'unique'.
We employed many people with HGV and PSV licences in the UK- there are a lot of them around - and I believe that an ordinary licence qualifies one to drive a LGV i.e. van.
I suppose there aren't many people around who are qualified to drive Centurion tanks but I haven't noticed great demand for these skills in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SamGas said:


> Sam and I would just like to thank all, for their responses to our post. However, we did not disclose all that was necessery for people to understand why we were thinking of moving to spain, I just asked how to go about looking for work out there . !! So, many thanks, but keep opinions to oneself those that have them.....we appologise if we thought this forum was for advice and help? not to have a go at someones personal issues ??? !!!!!



My advice and help would be to look at some of the on line newspapers/employment agencies/applicable companies, see what jobs are available and send the appropriate ones your CV or phone them. Go and stay with your in laws for a fact finding holiday and see what you come up with. 


You must bear in mind that this forum is opinion based! We can give facts, but as we're more of an informal discussion board, our "facts" are simply from what we've learnt by being here. No one is trying to put you off or disrespect you. I guess we're simply giving you a feel for the place.

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> My advice and help would be to look at some of the on line newspapers/employment agencies/applicable companies, see what jobs are available and send the appropriate ones your CV or phone them. Go and stay with your in laws for a fact finding holiday and see what you come up with.
> 
> 
> You must bear in mind that this forum is opinion based! We can give facts, but as we're more of an informal discussion board our "facts" are simply from what we've learnt by being here. No one is trying to put you off or disrespect you. I guess we're simply giving you a feel for the place.
> ...


In this climate though I feel it would be irresponsible to give people any encouragement to up sticks and move. I'm frankly amazed that there's been no civil unrest round here. Imagine an area in the UK with unemployment at above 40%.....
Anti- immigrant graffiti has recently appeared on walls around here and I'm not surprised. Immigrants includes us as well as Moroccans, Ukrainians, Latinos etc.
It seems plain wrong to me as a UK taxpayer to have to contribute to welfare payments for unemployed people when EU migrants are taking available jobs and I'm sure Spanish people must feel lthe same.
Germany and other EU states put a cap on immigration from the new entrants in 2004. Surely the UK and Spain should now do the same - i.e. accept only immigrants who have professional skills in short supply. 
I would bet good money on the fact that most if not all the jobs picked up from 'talking to Brits in bars' are on the black. This should never be encouraged, as I'm sure people like Steve, Andy and all the others who operate legitimate businesses and pay taxes and social security would be the first to agree.
As has been pointed out, there are jobs in certain areas for people with the necessary skills and professional qualifications. Maybe there are even vacancies for van and HGV drivers - a highly skilled job, but not a profession, by the way - but then most would-be immigrants who post about job possibilities aren't interested in areas away from the Costas.
I don't think the situation will change in the foreseeable future, sadly.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I live in France and then moved to Egypt to work before the www was common.

I found a house in France and moved there alone speaking very basic French then I went to Egypt to work speaking no Arabic... but I believe my get up and go attitude has stood me in good stead and when I finally get to Spain I will hopefully cope with what is thrown up at me.

I wonder how people that need their hands held every step of the way manage to find a house, jobs etc.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I live in France and then moved to Egypt to work before the www was common.
> 
> I found a house in France and moved there alone speaking very basic French then I went to Egypt to work speaking no Arabic... but I believe my get up and go attitude has stood me in good stead and when I finally get to Spain I will hopefully cope with what is thrown up at me.
> 
> I wonder how people that need their hands held every step of the way manage to find a house, jobs etc.



I suspect that sadly many don't. If you don't have a 'get up and go' attitude I agree, you'll get nowhere. 
One day in September five years ago we decided we'd had enough of the rat race and decided to move out of the UK. Two months later we were gone - properties on the market, business sorted out, all household effects ready for shipping. I knew Prague from many visits and spoke Czech (badly) but my partner had visited twice and that briefly and spoke no Czech whatsoever. We didn't ask for advice on internet fora, we didn't even ask advice from Czech friends although one close friend helped us find a place to live until we found a place to our own liking. We got by through trial and error in the first few months....loads of trials and a great deal of error We survived and enjoyed our years there, even when the exchange value of the £ fell by almost 30%.
But....we weren't looking for work, we were fleeing from it - and the economic climate then was totally different.
I wish that 'guts, determination, get up and go'....all the essential qualities in any aspect of life .....were enough to find jobs in Spain but sadly they aren't, not now and not for the foreseeable future. Young people and people with 'youthful' attitudes and no dependents have nothing to lose by coming over and looking for work but I've already said what I firmly believe about jobs for the indigenous and the immorality of working on the black..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I suspect that sadly many don't. If you don't have a 'get up and go' attitude I agree, you'll get nowhere.
> One day in September five years ago we decided we'd had enough of the rat race and decided to move out of the UK. Two months later we were gone - properties on the market, business sorted out, all household effects ready for shipping. I knew Prague from many visits and spoke Czech (badly) but my partner had visited twice and that briefly and spoke no Czech whatsoever. We didn't ask for advice on internet fora, we didn't even ask advice from Czech friends although one close friend helped us find a place to live until we found a place to our own liking. We got by through trial and error in the first few months....loads of trials and a great deal of error We survived and enjoyed our years there, even when the exchange value of the £ fell by almost 30%.
> But....we weren't looking for work, we were fleeing from it - and the economic climate then was totally different.
> I wish that 'guts, determination, get up and go'....all the essential qualities in any aspect of life .....were enough to find jobs in Spain but sadly they aren't, not now and not for the foreseeable future. Young people and people with 'youthful' attitudes and no dependents have nothing to lose by coming over and looking for work but I've already said what I firmly believe about jobs for the indigenous and the immorality of working on the black..



I agree, my point is if you need to ask the basics are you really ready to move to a new country?


----------



## Joturke (Sep 24, 2009)

" my point is if you need to ask the basics are you really ready to move to a new country?"

Exactamente.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I agree, my point is if you need to ask the basics are you really ready to move to a new country?


No, but when you have the answers, then you might be, and if I know the answers to any ones question, I will post them on here and hope that I have been of help to someone,

Hepa


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I agree, my point is if you need to ask the basics are you really ready to move to a new country?


To which the answer is clearly : 'No'.
Learning Arabic is a fantastic achievement, much to be admired. As a former language teacher I can only say 'Respect....'
Learning words etc. in a familiar alphabet is hard enough...but a whole new script?????


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> No, but when you have the answers, then you might be, and if I know the answers to any ones question, I will post them on here and hope that I have been of help to someone,
> 
> Hepa


Problem is, we don't know all the answers, know only from our own experiences and our situations are so very different. Each one of us here had their own lives to sort out. Not all personal experiences are transferable.
Different regions of this vast country have their own peculiar characteristics too.
When I lived in Prague I used to post on an expats site. I do not recall a single post asking for information about work or accommodation in the CR, although there are a lot of British immigrants there.
I suspect that people who move to the more 'off the beaten track' countries like the CR and Egypt are people who do their own homework and form their own opinions. They may make fact-finding trips before taking the plunge, as Jo sensibly always suggests.
As I posted earlier, Spain is 'easy'. Too easy, imo. Holidays, tv programmes and the subjective opinions of immigrant Brits are not a solid foundation for a move away from your country of origin.
People who say : 'Come on over, trawl the bars, speak to Brits here, you'll find work' are not being helpful. 
Since when were bars Job Centres for 'proper' jobs?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The things is to do plenty of your own research beforehand - that means getting and reading books, researching on the internet. Only use forums as a means of checking on specifics from people who are living in a specific area where you have *seriously* considered moving to. Anyone else will only be able to give you opinions, or hearsay either of which maybe very useful or no use whatsoever.

In some areas you will find that there is a surfeit of "foreigners" so much so that the locals are trying to drive them out. In some areas, they welcome those who are prepared to bring money into the area and provide employment rather than those who come to try (as they see it) take jobs from the locals. In other areas, you will find that they welcome only those who are prepared to be an asset to the community rather than a liability.

This may seem rather negative but think like the locals, how would you feel about immigrants moving into your area?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't have the internet to help my move to France or to Egypt but I have got sense.

We all need advice/help with some things when we move to a foreign land but if we need help with the very basics then how will you cope when you have a very bad day?

..


----------

